# ISO - Tuna Helper, Homemade



## giggler (Sep 23, 2012)

I like tuna with noodles and sauce, ever since I was a child..

but the boxed stuff is bad..

I've searched recipes, but mainly get Cassaroles..

I would like to make this Stove Top.. It's very hot here in Tx.

This looks like little more than cooked pasta, cooked carrots and peas, and maybe a white sauce? perhaps with cheese? a Morney sauce?

Is there Really something called Tuna TettraZini? Sounds like some old Ferrari to me!

Eric. Austin Tx.


----------



## Cerise (Sep 23, 2012)

I've seen tuna, chicken, turkey and salmon (w/o peas & carrots, though).

Prep your spaghetti and white sauce on the stovetop, and mix in your tuna at the end.  i.e.:

Salmon Tetrazzini

Canned Salmon - Recipes - Entrees - Tetrazzini


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 23, 2012)

Giggler, my kids loved this and they were little long before "Tuna Helper" came on the market

Saute some chopped onion, diced celery, sliced mushrooms in butter till tender.  Add in a couple of tablespoons of flour, and cook for a bit to cook out the flour taste.  Season with salt pepper and garlic powder. Whisk in enough milk (canned milk is fine) to form a nice gravy and add a can of drained tuna and a handful of frozen peas.  Serve over toast or noodles.
Easy peasy comfort food.


----------



## Addie (Sep 24, 2012)

All tuna, hamburg, chicken, turkey or any other helper is, is a casserole made on top of the stove in a skillet. Should you find a casserole recipe that looks interesting to you, then just make it on top of the stove instead of turning on the oven. 

And you are right. The boxed stuff is gross!


----------



## CraigC (Sep 24, 2012)

Make the homemade "Helper" as Kayelle suggested but substitute a nice piece of grilled, medium-rare tuna steak on top!


----------



## Cerise (Sep 25, 2012)

Adding white wine & fresh Parmesan cheese sound good to me.

Skillet Tuna Noodle Casserole Recipe | Eating Well

Made me think about a healthy recipe makeover for this Lemon Chicken Stroganoff, i.e. adding white wine, lemon juice, & fresh dill or tarragon.

Lemon Chicken Stroganoff Recipe from Pillsbury.com


----------



## Snip 13 (Sep 26, 2012)

Here's an easy Tuna Pasta salad recipe for hot days, very popular in South African homes as a main meal.

Tuna Mayo Salad

1 packet of pasta cooked and drained ( I use shells)

1 tin of creamstyle sweetcorn ( creamed corn)

1 cup of mayo

4 salad onions (spring onions) finely chopped with green parts

2 cans of tuna drained

1 large chopped tomato

salt and pepper to taste

Mix it all with the pasta and refridgerate till needed. Add some chopped celery or cucumber if desired.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 5, 2012)

Some lovely recipes there, thanks guys


----------

